# Food and Beverage equipment in Spain



## AmsterdamLimey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey guys, hope you're all good.
Was in the process of considering an offer to help set up a high-end hotel in the Malaga area. I was writing to see if anybody had any good info on any decent distributors of food and drink rquipment, such as fridges, wine racks etc etc.
I would be greatly appreciative of anything anyone has!
Many thanks

James


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

whereabouts in Malaga?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

not sure Malaga City or the province can cope with anymore high end or otherwise hotels. The best way to find equipment is to look through the trade magazines

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try this link, which gives a list of providers in Spain

Cocinas profesionales: máquinas y material - España : lista de proveedores Cocinas profesionales: máquinas y material de la Guía Alimentación - maquinaria y equipamiento EUROPAGES


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

With so many places going bankrupt you might be able to pick up some good secondhand stuff. Try some of the Costa del Sol trade websites.


----------



## Jamietd (Apr 10, 2011)

:lol: cant even make a recommendation. How am I supposed to be active when you delete my posts?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jamietd said:


> :lol: cant even make a recommendation. How am I supposed to be active when you delete my posts?


simple - join in some discussions properly


----------



## AmsterdamLimey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey everybody,
many thanks for your help, espicially for the link from Hepa. That's very good. I'll keep you informed about anymore questions I may have, I'm sure there will be many
Cheers.


----------

